# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  my 4 footer, since dec 10

## dnsfpl

dec10


mar11




may11




jul11




positive & negative comments welcome
thanks for viewing

----------


## jeffteo

Nice progress. No sand at the bottom? Maybe just a thin layer? It will looks more natural...

----------


## merciwash

It looks good thinking whether to get a planted or marine tank maybe both.

----------


## dnsfpl

@jeffteo
bb is easier to decom as im planning to move soon

@merciwash
no luck with planted tank
i never use co2, maybe its the key to success

----------


## hellomyfriend

no sand also can? i rookie need to learn haha thanks

----------


## chris168

Hi dnsfpl , in my opinion you can add a layer of live sand, it will benefits these natural substrates provide with more stable good quality water, which also have the natural looking  :Smile:

----------


## dnsfpl

agree sand is a must, planning to put 1" of black sand for my next setup

cheers

----------


## chris168

Will be looking forward to see more photos in your beautiful marnie tank setup  :Smile:  Cheers

----------


## dnsfpl

any suggestion what i can do to make my tank look more "lively"?

planning to add some yellow, maybe yellow wrasse & yellow birdnest
and some orange mushroom

thanks

----------


## dnsfpl

changed my lighting from Retrofit 8x54w to ATI Powermodule 6x54w


my ric garden...


these stuff cost me a bomb  :Knockout:

----------


## merciwash

> Will be looking forward to see more photos in your beautiful marnie tank setup  Cheers


It looks great but if can add a hole or 2 in the middle let the fish swim through would be nice,

----------


## alex826768

> changed my lighting from Retrofit 8x54w to ATI Powermodule 6x54w
> 
> 
> my ric garden...
> 
> 
> these stuff cost me a bomb


WA ati... good product ... did u add in purple plus t5 ?

----------


## dnsfpl

*back*
ATI Blue Plus
ATI Actinic
ATI Purple Plus
ATI Aquablue
ATI Actinic
ATI Blue Plus
*front*

both ATI Actinic will on 15 mins before and off 15 mins after the other 4 tubes to prevent sudden shock

----------


## dnsfpl

my radioactive birdnest

3 months ago, under blue plus


now, under actinic

----------


## dnsfpl

completed my fish list, thanks to digiman
hope all will do well in my tank

*Achilles* Tang | *Rusty Flame* Angelfish | *Black Misbar Pair* Clownfish | *Cleaner, Flame, Mystery & Yellow* Wrasse

----------


## Peanut8787

Your salt water tank is very nice. I also thought of starting a reef tank. Is it hard to maintain?

----------


## nickel

Nice setup.

Sand bed will be good a it also serve as a filtration means. I will also make your tank looks natural.

----------


## dnsfpl

@Peanut8787
*daily - 15 mins*
feeding, dose vodka, clean glass
*weekly - 45 mins*
water change, clean skimmer
*biweekly - 30 mins*
test water, mix kh ca mg, top up auto feeder
*monthly - 15 mins*
change carbon, vacuum chiller

@nickel
decom soon, definitely sand for my next tank

video of my rusty flame aka false shepardi angelfish

----------


## flipsee

nice fish bro, very colorful.... wishing if only i can have a saltwater tank  :Smile:

----------


## dnsfpl

reposition my rics


anyone got other color to trade?
cheers

----------


## alex826768

Any chance to frag your rics ? HAHA nice collections...

----------


## dnsfpl

thanks, i have these 4 polyps, interested?


top - bright pink with lumi green mouth, size app 50 cents coin
mid left - multi color with 2 lumi green mouth, size app 50 cents coin
mid right - bi color with lumi green mouth, size app 20 cents coin
these 3 on 1 rock

bottom - pink(diff tone from top), size bigger than 50 cents coin
this individual on 1 rock

cheers

----------


## dnsfpl



----------


## dnsfpl



----------


## aqualeap

Very nice coral setup !!

----------


## yeo99

Very nice!

----------


## dnsfpl

thanks bro, my current fav sps

under white light


under blue light

----------


## dnsfpl



----------


## benjidog

Wow! That's great HD quality pictures!
Thanks for sharing!

Simply beautiful!

----------


## noobass456

Whats the total damage done?

----------


## cdckjn

Honestly, this tank is beautiful, it is simple and kept to the basics, the lights, the system, NICE! I appreciate simple and beautiful tank like this. Thanks for the inspiration to beginners.

----------


## spkentchai

Very nice tank

----------


## bravobb

Thanks for sharing. I am a newbie in marine.. Still in planning stage. These are helpful.

----------


## dnsfpl

my new fish, currently infected with ich, thankfully its still feeding

----------


## Khairilasny

Feed more, especially with Henry's gourmet.

----------

